# Exterior paint you recommend



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

Due to Duration's price what other exterior paints do you guys use that are as good as Duration for the same or less cost.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Duration and SW pricing has gotten out of hand. I do like Duration and have used a good bit of it. Super Paint is also good but not the same technology.

As a replacement I'm looking at Valspar Duramax. The threads here still haven't explained if it is similar technology or how well it works in comparrison.

You ask a good question.


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dulux
http://www.lgcdecorators.co.uk/beckenhampainters.html
http://homepainter.co.uk/bromley.html


----------



## unitedhscorp (Apr 19, 2010)

They sure have


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree the pricing of SW products is getting out of hand. However finding a product that is as good as Duration but cheaper........hmmm. 

It comes down to what the customer wants, and what I am willing to put my name on. I price and sell a good quality paint job that will last, I tell my customer that cheaper paint is a false economy. For a more economical paint I will price SW Weatherclad (same as old A100). I have been happy with this product. 

I do quality painting work and I am not competing with the student painters that appear every summer.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

For my area it's Duration or crappy Menards paint. I will take the Duration! It is definitely priced stupid but it hasn't let us down yet.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

The only acceptable alternative I've found is Superpaint. If I use anything else, I end up using a lot of bad words too. (And I don't want to ruin my wholesome reputation!) :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I use *Richard's Paint- Eternity*. The paint is manufactured here in my area and it is an excellent paint that is comparable to Sherwin Williams Duration if not better in quality and is a bit less than Duration in price. :thumbup:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Richards is actually nation wide now but still harder to find than SW.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I like to use Superpaint to base my price on. If they want duration its $xx more or if they want a little cheaper its A100 at $xx cheaper. Either way I use duration on trim cause it coats so well.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

gideond said:


> Richards is actually nation wide now but still harder to find than SW.


Yes. They are starting to grow more and more as other paint manufactures quality drops, Richards quality stays top notch and steady. :thumbup:
If you guy's get a chance to try Richard's paint, do it. You won't be sorry.:no:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

On the rare occasion that I will paint exterior, I use BM MoorGard, MoorLife,, or MoorGlo.


----------



## mark DRP (Apr 19, 2011)

Duration is the best paint on the market, been using it for 12 years, would not use anything else.If you buy it April 20-23 get 40% off.I picked up 20 gallons at $42.00 a gallon.Than i will bring it in later and have them tinted.


----------



## MN Painting (Apr 24, 2012)

If your in the Minnesota area Hirshfields House Coat is fantastic and half the price of Duration.


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 14, 2011)

*Exterior paint*



davidanbess said:


> Due to Duration's price what other exterior paints do you guys use that are as good as Duration for the same or less cost.


I have been using Dulux Diamond Exterior for the last 2 years. I get a better price from Dulux than SW. I like the features of the paint-they make for a great presentation to clients. You can paint to 2C/35F, dries hard as a rock for durability, and has mold resistance properties. Great results so far.


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

Try PPG/Porter. They have been beating the @#$% out of SW and are usually an acceptable manufacturer in commercial.

Biggest drawback is they are not everywhere.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Benjamin Moore Regal Select line is excellent, as is there new Ultra Spec line which we just did our first exterior repaint with. 

We are lucky to have 4 independent Benjamin Moore paint dealers all with in 15 miles some closer to us. I have a SW store 3 miles away and haven't used Duration in years but not because of price just because it sucks and not worth the money.

Valspar (PPG) is a very good paint, as is Muralo, Dulux, and many other independent lines of paint the problem is whats available near by or who will deliver.


----------



## notillegal (Jun 14, 2006)

California 2010 is also a great product. They claim that thier titanium white will cover black in one coat. I think SW makes the same claim about Duration. For the body of the house, the only choice is SW Woodscapes solid stain, at least around here.


----------



## mrbuilder121 (Feb 13, 2013)

DUlux would be the best.

http://www.mr-builder.co.uk


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

I've used Davis a few times on exterior work. Their paint is made local to me, just down the interstate.

http://www.davispaintva.com/aboutus.html

Another decent paint is Pratt & Lambert's Red Seal, but it is no Duration. It beats the snot out of A100 though..


----------

